

A Movie About The Travelling Salesman Algorithm. Not sure if serious... - chewxy
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6ybd5rbQ5rU

======
chewxy
This is the site. The story is about solving the PvNP problem.
<http://www.travellingsalesmanmovie.com/>

